# Looking for a bump buddy EDD March 27, 2012



## greeneyes26

Anyone else due around March 27, 2012? Would love to have a bump buddy to share all the joys and worries of PAL. First appt with OB office today nervous and excited all at once lol had betas done on the 20th and they were 252.5 which my regular dr assures me is good for 15 dpo so hoping when i get em drawn again they are doubling the way they should be!


----------



## lexi374

Hey i will be your buddy, i think i am due the end of march too. Feeling nervous after mmc and mc last year, really hoping this 1 sticks around, it will be my 1st. How about you? Your lucky to get bloods etc checked they really dont give a damn in the uk and will only do some investigation after 3 mc, am hoping for early scan this time though x


----------



## greeneyes26

Cool :) Im glad to have someone to go through this with! Well went to the appt today and they said everything seems fine for now but they wont do any betas for me unless i start to have signs of another mc :( so i cant track em like i want to...they also wont give me an us till im 8 weeks cuz they said they like the baby and hear a good heart beat so i have another 3 weeks to wait. Got my first appt with the midwife monday the 1st so hoping they will schedcule my us then. Yes this is my first too if all goes well :) really hoping our little beans stick this time!! They changed my EDD to March 28th instead of the 27 but thats no big deal only a days difference lol have u had ur first appt yet? they did send me for a bunch of blood tests today just not the beta. Good luck with ur little bean and thanks for buddying up with me :) How are u feeling symptom wise?


----------



## Wyntir

I'm due 27th march. Looking for a buddy :) 

This is my second pregnancy after a miscarriage at 10 weeks earlier this year. Fingers crossed for a sticky bean this time


----------



## lexi374

Hey and welcome wyntir, how are you feeling?

Greeneyes26 - I had my booking in appointment at docs on friday, but that doesn't mean much over her just a bit of paper work, also rang the sister at the epau as she said i could after the last mc and she has arranged a scan for me for 11th aug, i will be almost 8 weeks by last menstrual period but i think more like just over 7 as i ov'd late. EDD is 24th March but i think it will be more like 29th. So that's it really for now gona be wishing my life away until the 11th! Do you have any symptoms?? I don't have sore boobs,well maybe just a teeny tiny bit, no sickness, just feel a bit tired and hungry x


----------



## Glowstar

Hi ladies, I'll join you too. My EDD is March 29th.

At the moment I am petrified as mc and D&C 18th June and BFP 16th July!! No AF in between. 
Ended up in hospital for 2 days due to bad cramps and spotting, I have a 7cm ovarian cyst. They scanned me and saw sac but nothing else which is normal for 5 weeks. My beta looks ok at moment but last one took 50hrs to double which they still consider as normal once it gets over a certain number it slows a bit.
Praying for sticky beans for us all. Xx


----------



## lexi374

Hi Glowstar ive been following you on the other thread too, how you feeling now, will you get another scan soon? Do they think the cyst will go down by itself? You having much symtoms apart from the cramping? Sorry for all the questions! x


----------



## lexi374

Oh 1 more ? did you use soy, i saw that you mention it in your sig, i tried soy for the 1st time this cycle x


----------



## Glowstar

Hi lexi, no I didn't use soy this cycle. It didn't really seem to do the trick for me. The other cycle I got my bfp I only took 40mg as was weaning off it. Will post more later (on my phone) xxxx


----------



## greeneyes26

Welcome Wyntir and Glowstar :) Praying for a sticky bean for us all!! Sorry havent been on much been busy its blueberry season here now and ive been working the processor lol Well my first Midwife appt is tomorrow at 10:30am all it will be is a pap and culture and most likely more paperwork for me and hubby. the said they would schedule an US for 8 weeks so hopefully we will get that set up tomorrow :)
lexi: ya ive got some symptoms some come and go but others are everyday lol so far definitely got sore nipps just starting to get sore boobs too, heartburn comes and goes, urinating all the time im up every 3 or 4 hrs at night to use the BR, had morning sickness the past week or so not throwing up but if i dont eat i feel sooooo sick and sometimes after i eat i get sick feeling too, stuffy nose off and on butome of that could just be allergies hehe. but dont worry too much bout not having symptoms my mom and sister had no symptoms whatsoever and my mom had 3 healthy pregnancys and my sister had one so symptoms rnt always a big thing so dont worry. i know what u mean about wishing ur life away im dying for that first US!!! it may make it a bit better once i actually know the date its gonna be on lol but then ill prolly just obsess even more hehe cant wait for tomorrow!! :D


----------



## lexi374

GE - Cool well keep us updated with your appointment, where about in the usa are you?

Wyntir - u ok? x


----------



## greeneyes26

i will :) im in maine out in the middle of nowhere lol im driving myself crazy with waiting to see if everything will be ok this time...but trying to stay positive and just enjoying being preggo again ive even started planning ahead this time.


----------



## coco84

Hey, i'm due 24th march too :) nerve wracking isnt it? 

xx


----------



## lexi374

Hi coco, it sure is nerve wracking. I'm scared stiff it will go wrong a 3rd time.
How are you feeling? Many symptoms? I see you put on the other thread about ashermans is that from D n C's? I'd read up a little about that when i had my mmc x


----------



## coco84

I'm ok, plenty symptoms but thats the usual for me, yes ashermans if from the D&C. I had to go to a private Dr to get diagnosed. Mine luckily is mild and only in small area on left of my uterus, i will be having it corrected no matter the outcome of this pregnancy. 

How are you? nice to speak to people who are going through similar, MMC is just the worst.

Are you having an early scan?


----------



## lexi374

Yes i will be having an early scan, the sister at the epau gave me her number and said i could ring her next time i was pregnant and she would book it for me as the docs/midwives are useless! it is on 11th August so 10 days! Eeek! This pregnacy is almost the same time of year as my 1st 1, my birthday Friday, then i am off work for a couple of weeks, it was when i was off last aug i noticed some brown discharge, midwife was like oh that's fine don't worry (i really didn't take to her), i think i knew something was wrong though, ended up going to a n e a few days later as i saw red blood. Should of been about 11 weeks and there was only 5 week sac and yolk,gutted!! I see you've had 2 mmc, and twins! It's just so upsetting isn't it, you wonder if you'l have have a baby. Are you in the uk? x


----------



## coco84

Yep, i'm in scotland :) i know what you mean, i do wonder if it will ever go right but got to keep trying i guess. 

With my first MMC i had no pain or bleeding just found out at scan baby had stopped growing at 6w6d then second one i had brown bleeding at 7 weeks and babies stopped growing at 7w3d.

Think i will ask for a scan at about 8 weeks if everything ok, its pretty easy to get one where i am. The thought of going for one make me feel sick though :( so scared. 

Are you taking asprin this time? im taking it for first time.

xx


----------



## lexi374

Nope not taking aspirin, did try soy iso this cycle though x


----------



## greeneyes26

Welcome and Congrats Coco84!! Glad to have u in our little group here :) Sorry for your losses <3 MMC sure takes the innocence out of pregnancy dont it? im constantly scared or worried and my midwife told me today thats normal and it wont go away untill i got my baby in my arms she has also had 2 MC so she knows how i was feeling which was a huge relief to me!
Ok update on my appt today :) So much to say i dont know where to begin lol well ok first off all my blood work and prenatal labs came back great everything is where its supposed to be at which makes me feel SOOOOO much better but of course still have my moments. Had a pap done and my MW says cervix looks great and shouldnt have any problems having a natural birth, she did make me spot some from the exam but she warned me bout it as soon as it happened and said it was normal from having a pap done during pregnancy which i had read myself b4 so thats the only reason im not freaking out! but it was just brown so better then red right? my first US is scheduled for August 16th :) so only 6 days after u Lexi :D she did try to hear the heartbeat today but of course its too early :( oh god i cant wait for my US 15 days.....UGH gonna drive myself crazy for sure! lmao my next appt after my US is the 29th, im feeling a little better after todays appt the MW really made me feel at ease and like i could rely on her anytime which helped ease my fears some as well. 
So how r u ladies feeling today? anymore symptoms? feeling pretty good myself just really tired! and boobs hurting like crazy but otherwise pretty good :)


----------



## coco84

Greeeneyes, glad your appointment went well today :) 

I'm feeling similar to you, really tired, sore boobs, my nausea comes and goes but mostly there at night, nothing too bad though. We are about the same so its nice to know we are having similar symptoms. I am hoping to go for a scan around 8 weeks, dont have a definate date yet though, hopefully will have soon. 

Must be nice to have a midwife who has experienced MC as i feel that some really dont know how you are feeling. xx


----------



## lexi374

Glad all went well greeneyes and you are getting an early scan, i am also feeling tired but am not sleeping that great and constantly feel hungry/ hollow stomach and therefore a tiny bit queasy, am ok when i've eaten something but then it's back again soon after, don't actually feel sick at all though xx


----------



## greeneyes26

coco: Yes i had the OB during my MC and he was so unemotional just like oh ur MC go on home :( so this time around i choose the Midwife without even knowing she has MC b4 but when she told me that i immediately felt more at ease she was so understanding and really seems to care about me and my baby so im happy with my choice :) Symptoms still here getting stronger every day which im taking as a good sign!

lexi:some nights i have difficulty sleeping too usually when i have something to do the next day lol but it sucks when ur soooo tired and just cant sleep :( i have the same thing i feel quesy if i dont eat so i eat it goes away for awhile then comes back my midwife told me to eat small snacks to prevent this like if i feel that way i grab an apple or something to hold it off, seems to be working so far. when will u know when ur US is?


----------



## lexi374

us is 11th August x


----------



## greeneyes26

Oh ya DUH! lol sorry i swear my mind would float away if it wasnt attached these days lol ive been so busy with work and helping my mom i dont know whether im coming or going. how r u feeling?


----------



## lexi374

That's ok we've all got alot on, it was my birthday yest so went out for dinner, would've been nice to have a glass of wine but hey lets hope there's a healthy bean in there and it'll all be worth it, i am off work for 2 weeks now so time to catch up on sleep i hope, not much else different with me still tired and hungry. How's everybody else doing?? x


----------



## greeneyes26

well happy late bday!! yay sleep is always good lol i havent had enough lately. feeling bout the same physically emotionally not so great having a hard time with OH father...hes being a real jerk dont even care that im pregnant with his grandchild so ive been a bit emotional yesterday and today but im getting over it some now he just wont have anything to do with my baby pure and simple. glad my family is supportive and loving or i donno how i would get through all this!


----------



## lexi374

That's really rough don't let him bring you down, we have enough worry and stress without other people adding to it, at least your family is there for you. Only my parents know, dh chooses not to say anything to his yet, but they won't be supportive anyway, we are not close. I know my mum worries about me all the time though, the joys of being an only child! :winkwink: 

I was feeling particularly negative and generally a bit crappy yest, i think cos scan day is getting nearer and i've convinced myself there will be an emty sac, just don't know what i'll do if it happens again :cry: xx


----------



## JerseyBean

Hi ladies, 

its so nice to hear from some people in the same situation as me! 

I had a MMC in april and now 7+4, managed to get an early scan on tuesday, and very nervous and worried that im goingto get an empty sac.. 

Its like a vicious circle as the first time i had few symptoms like sore breasts, and a tiny bit of MS.. then had some beelding but no pain, went for scan and had empty sac! :sad2: - this happened at about 9+5

I am now 7+4 but have had such stronger symptoms, ie MS lasting ALL DAY! and tiredness... but no sore breasts this time! 

So i really dont know what to expect and even though early scan may be all good.. it could still go wrong.. trying hard to be positive, but its like a vicious circle, feeling positive, then thinknig the worst... or even preparing myself for the worst!! 

Hope all you ladies are donig well! 

xxx


----------



## lexi374

Welcome Jersey :hugs:

My mmc was the same, an empty sac. Mmc is so cruel you think everything's ok only to find out it hasn't been for weeks! I'm dreading it happening again, i have a scan 2 days after you. I don't have much in the way of symptoms, had been starving all the time up until yest, but now that's stopped and i just feel different and it's making me think the worst. Good luck with your scan i hope all is well for us all xx


----------



## greeneyes26

lexi: i know it makes it so hard when OH family isnt supportive! dont worry too much i think ur scan is gonna show u ur beautiful little bean happy and healthy! i understand ur worries cuz i have them too but by the time they gave me an US when i MMC there wasnt even a sac to be seen so thats what im dreading! 2 more days to go and u will get to see ur little one :) ive still got a week to go for mine its driving me crazy!!

JerseyBean: welcome!! u r definitely not alone in this we r here for u if u need to talk :) i know it helps me having other people that have been through this to talk to and worry with. and i can also sympathize with u sooooo much last time i had a few symptoms but nothing real bad this time got more symptoms and getting stronger so im taking that as a good sign! Good luck at your scan today and make sure to update us on how it went :) Sending lots of sticky baby dust ur way!

on another not sorry i havent been on for a few days been busy with work then tripped yesterday and scun my knee up pretty bad so been trying to take it easy... cant wait for the 16th to get here already!! lol Hope everyone is doing well cant wait to read some positive updates :D


----------



## greeneyes26

baby is the size of a blueberry... YAY lol sorry been a long long day hehehe


----------



## lexi374

Yay for blueberries!! :happydance:

Thanks for the positive encouragement, been feeling negative last few days,

Sorry bout your knee take it easy x

Good luck Jersey bean please tell us how it went xx


----------



## coco84

Hey ladies, just a little update i had a scan on friday, was so nervous but it went well, was measuring 7+1 with nice heartbeat, next scan is the 15th august.

How are you all? xxx


----------



## lexi374

That's great coco! :happydance:

I am doing ok, scan on thursday getting really nervous can't think about anything else, no symptoms as such just ever so slight queasyness, no sore boobs, which makes me think the worst! :shrug:

Will keep ya posted xx


----------



## JerseyBean

Hey ladies, 

thanks for all your well wishes, went for an early scan this morning, and it wasn't such good news...

They could not find a heartbeat but there was a sac there measuring 16mm.. and going by my dates it should measure 20mm the doc said.

I have to go back next tuesday, to see one way or the other.. the doc said it could just be too early, but its still worrying and very upsetting either way! 

I hope you ladies who are anxious about your early scans dont take any notice of this, and please don't worry ! 

I just thought i'd share my experience with you.. and im hoping everything will be okay next week..

Good luck to all you other ladies ! 

xxx


----------



## lexi374

Jersey bean am hoping and praying for you that you get some good news next week, i know how upsetting this all is, it's so crap we have to go through this xx :hugs:


----------



## coco84

Jerseybean - so sorry hun, i hope you have your dates wrong and you get some good news :hugs:

Lexi - good luck with the scan, i know exactly how you feel i was sick with nerves and couldnt sleep a wink before mine, i bet you will be just fine though, my symptoms are not that strong eiter. let us know how you get on.

I am already worrying about the next scan, feels like ages away :(


----------



## Wyntir

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry haven't posted in ages, I tend to forget the threads I post in sometimes. 

Coco thats great to hear!
Jersey hopefully next weeks brings better news

I have my booking appointment with midwife next tuesday, hopefully once she refers me to the hospital, my scan appointment will come through quickly. 
Sympton wise the nausea is crazy, constant all day sickness. Can't stand the thought of food most of the time and force myself to eat.


----------



## lexi374

Good luck with MW wyntir.

Well i am back from my 1st scan, i think it's good news.....

We saw a little blob with a flicker of a heartbeat but she said it's very tiny at the mo, and is only measuring 6wks 2days, but i know when i ov'd cos been charting and there's no way it could be less than 7wks. So i duno.... pleased we saw a heartbeat, that's a first for us but still a little concerned. Have begged for another scan and she agreed for 1 in 2wks time so hopefully things will have moved on and we will see more.

She also said i have a corpus luteum cyst on my left ovary but that this was normal, does any1 know much about this? Been having cramps on left side but thought it was just stretching etc.

How's everybody else getting on, anything new? xxx

Jersey Bean i hope this gives you some hope cos if you went by my lmp i would be nearly 8wks but by when i ov'd just over 7wks and they say i am only just over 6wks, so you may have some good news next week. :hugs:

The dates worry me too but i will just have to try and think positive for the next 2wks x


----------



## greeneyes26

lexi: congrats sweetie love ur US pic and dont worry too much bout being a little behind ur baby may have just implanted a little later which would make it look like ur a little behind but at least u seen ur little bean and heard the heartbeat! im dying to see and hear that when i finally get my scan. wouldnt worry too much bout the cramping its probably just the uterus stretching and baby getting comfy for the months to come :)
wyntir: hope everything goes well and u get ur scan soon!!
coco: congrats on ur US im sure things will look good at ur next one too :) can u post a pic of it for us to see?
jersey: like i told lexi dont get too upset bout not seeing much right now u may have just implanted late which could make ur dates off some most wont see a good sac till at least 8 weeks, good luck and keep us posted hun! by the way ur next scan is the same day as my first one :)
update on me: doing ok so far just very anxious bout my US on tuesday, kinda scared but excited too ive never made it to the point where im able to see my baby last time by the time they gave me an US the baby was already gone so now that its almost time for my scan im getting a bit freaked out u know? been quesy alot but mostly when im hungry no vomiting so far thank god lol my most consistent symptom at this point is i have alot of discharge like worse then OV time but no blood or spotting so midwife says thats completely normal. been napping alot lately cant seem to help it im tired all the time! will post pics of my scan on tuesday but it wont be till the night time cuz my appt isnt untill 3pm my time but will definitely update u all :)


----------



## lexi374

Well good luck for Tuesday greeneyes and jersey bean!! :hugs:
Keep us posted!

AFM - i am just starving/queasy/tired all the time lol!!
Get to sleep no probs but wake up a million times a night and awake every morning super early, prob cos i am so hungry!
Have just eaten a steak sandwich and corn on the cob and now an hour later my stomach is growling it's crazy!! Trying keep stocked up on fruit between meals! I rarely ate between meals before now!! Oh well :baby: must need the fuel :haha: xxx


----------



## coco84

Hey ladies! not been on much the past week.

Greeneyes - i didnt get a pic :( she said they dont generally give them out till the 12 weeks scan, which is rubbish but i have another scan on monday so going to chance my luck and ask again ( all being well)

Lexi - so glad you saw heartbeat, i wouldnt be concerned about being slightly behind, i'm sure it will be ok, they say once you have seen the HB risk of MC drops alot. hopefully growth will have caught up in the next 2 weeks. 

Jerseybean, i really hope you are ok and everything works out at next scan :hugs:

How are we all? i'm getting really nervous about next scan now, managed to convince myself that everything will have gone wrong in the last week :( silly i know but it really messes with my brain all this pregnancy stuff, i guess i'm finding it hard to imagine a good outcome after so much heartache.

Hows the symptoms coming? as for me, i have had sickness this week although none for the last 2 days which has worried me, tummy very bloated and gassy, and tired all the time, boobs are al so still tender although this comes and goes.

Thinking of you all, hoping all is ok :hugs:

Anyone else got scan coming up? 

xx


----------



## Wyntir

All my symptons have disappeared, I'm worried. First midwife appointment in two days, i'm gonna push for getting an early scan although i'm scared to have a scan incase it has stopped growing. The thought of seeing another empty scan makes me tearful thinking about it.


----------



## lexi374

Just a quick 1 -

Coco hope your scan goes great please let us know.

Wyntir - if you can get a scan then try and do so otherwise you are gonna drive yourself insane, as for symptoms - from what i've read it's normal for them to come and go all the time. I don't have much in the way of symptoms myself, sat i was starving/queasy all day i ate loads and could not get rid of the feeling, felt crap all day. Yesterday i ate like a normal person again 3 meals and wasn't even that bothered bout eating them. I don't have sore boobs and i haven't been sick. Try not to worry easier said than done i know, i was convinced i'd see an empty sac at my scan and am already worrying about the next 1!! 

Greeneyes and Jerseybean - good luck tom!! 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coco84

Hey girls, had another scan today 

measured 8+3 and everything looks good :) :) so delighted, never got a pic, she never even printed one off :(

wont have next scan till 13 weeks now though, seems like ages away!

How are we all? 

xx


----------



## lexi374

Great news on your scan :happydance: x


----------



## justwaiting

coco84 said:


> Hey girls, had another scan today
> 
> measured 8+3 and everything looks good :) :) so delighted, never got a pic, she never even printed one off :(
> 
> wont have next scan till 13 weeks now though, seems like ages away!
> 
> How are we all?
> 
> xx

I'm so happy everything went well Coco with your scan:happydance::happydance:
My Dr said to me if u get to 8 wks with a healthy baby the risk drops, try not to stress too much in the next 5 weeks. This one is a little miracle fighter


----------



## greeneyes26

hey everyone i cant sleep im so excited and scared for my scan tomorrow!! i know ill get pics i just have to ask cuz my sister had to ask too and im seeing the same mid wife she did. im just so nervous i mean still have plenty of symptoms so i think everything is ok ive just never been to this point where i was far enough along to be able to see my lil one on a scan...just nerves im sure but will update u guys tomorrow :)
coco: great news on the scan!! YAY ur lucky u get one at 13 weeks my midwife says ill get one at 8 which is tomorrow then another at 20 and thats it unless something goes wrong. 
wyntir: i agree with lexi from what ive read its completely normal for symptoms to come and go mine do all the time.


----------



## coco84

justwaiting said:


> coco84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, had another scan today
> 
> measured 8+3 and everything looks good :) :) so delighted, never got a pic, she never even printed one off :(
> 
> wont have next scan till 13 weeks now though, seems like ages away!
> 
> How are we all?
> 
> xx
> 
> I'm so happy everything went well Coco with your scan:happydance::happydance:
> My Dr said to me if u get to 8 wks with a healthy baby the risk drops, try not to stress too much in the next 5 weeks. This one is a little miracle fighterClick to expand...

Thanks for finding me hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## coco84

Good luck with your scan greeneyes! i'm sure it will go great :) cant wait to see the pics :)

Thats rubbish about not getting another scan though, do you not get a scan to do nuchul measurement around 12/13 weeks? 

xx


----------



## greeneyes26

Nope only get 2 scans one at 8 and one at 20 unless something goes wrong but im going to beg for a 12 week one :) Ok so everything went great today seen baby and heartbeat! heartbeat was 171 and im measuring 8+1 instead of 8 but they said it varies so much they r going to keep my due date the same for now. got 4 pics for ya guys to see one was from a pelvic ultrasound and the other 3 clearer ones r from a vaginal one.
 



Attached Files:







My pics 142.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4









My pics 143.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 4









My pics 145.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4









My pics 148.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## coco84

Thats fantastic greeneyes :) :happydance: great pics 

its the best feeling isnt it? i feel like my next scan is miles away :nope:

Thinking of investing in a doppler in a few weeks time, just to keep me going till scan. 

xxx


----------



## lexi374

Fab pics bet you are relieved! You can relax a bit now xxx


----------



## Wyntir

Brilliant pictures Greeneyes!

My scan was also good news, baby is there with a heartbeat, we saw if flickering on screen and is measuring 1.28 cm and 7 weeks 4 days. Soo pleased. Is that a normal size? I dunno and didn't think of asking at the time.


----------



## lexi374

Sounds like a good size, congrats you can relax for a bit now xxx


----------



## Wyntir

Posting a picture on my other thread


----------



## coco84

congrats wyntir! good news all round :)


----------



## coco84

Hey ladies! 

I had some brown discharge on thursday, so have yet another scan on monday, very scared that things are going wrong now :(

hope you are all ok. xxx


----------



## lexi374

Hi coco

I have read lots of posts from ladies having various colours of blood and all has been ok so hopefully the same will be for you, good luck for mon, let us know how it goes xx

How's everyone else?

I have my next scan Thursday, am already nervous about it. My appetite seems to have decreased alot, not really fancying anything, had my 1st and only bout of dry heaving wed. 

:hugs: to all xxx


----------



## greeneyes26

Hey ladies sorry i havent been around but my phones been out and i have dial-up so no phone=no internet :( but im back now lol yes i was very relieved after the scan but then this afternoon after taking a walk i went to the bathroom and when i wiped i had some very light pink spotting its continued through the night its not heavy and dont leave any spots on the panty liner i put on. last time i looked it was kinda a tan spot on the tp so in a way im like well that can be normal cuz no pain and its not red so trying not to worry but since its sunday cant call my midwife so if im still spotting in the morning going to call the office and see if i can get in maybe they can use the doppler to hear HB or do another US to relieve my worries some cuz even tho its light and getting lighter still freaked me out cuz this is how it started last time except last time it was red spotting so im hoping everything will be ok!

Wyntir: so glad ur scan went well!! id say the size is fine u may just not be as far as u thought im sure the dr would have let u know if they thought somethin was off and if u seen the HB thats a great sign! what was the babys HB? mine was 171. whats your other thread? id love to see the pics! :)

Coco: i am right there with ya hun its so scary to have even the slightest of spotting! plz let know how ur US goes! Im sure u r fine and that baby is nice and healthy :)

Lexi: GL on ur scan Thursday :) try not to be too nervous last one was great and im sure this one will be too :) wouldnt worry too much bout appetite that comes and goes alot ive read online, and hey dry heaving is a good sign! i know its not fun but means everything is goign good at least its better then MS right? my gram said she had dry heaves all through her pregnancy with my mom so dont worry.


----------



## lexi374

Just a quick 1 from me for the mo, am back at work today after 2 weeks off, not looking forward to that, just wanted to say good luck today coco and greeneyes, ireally hope all is ok for you guys, will check back tonight to see how you got on xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coco84

Hey guys!

Had my scan all went well :) baby was measuring 9+4 and was kicking its legs about, so cute!

How is everyone? hope work is not too bad for you lexi :hugs:

xxx


----------



## lexi374

Fab news coco that's really great!! 

Did they say why you had the brown discharge?

How are you feeling these days, do you have much in the way of symptoms?

Work was well.... work, was hard getting up this morning, but gives me something to take my mind off how slow pregnancy seems to go! xxx


----------



## coco84

They said it must have been old implantation blood just working its way out :) it was only a very small amount last thursday and not had anything since.

Feeling much better but i did worry for a bit, babys heartbeat was going so fast even compared to last time, it was amazing :)

My symptoms have calmed down now, still sick when hungry and boobs still tender, only thing thats got worse is tiredness, having to have a nap most days now.

How about you, hows the symptoms?

when is your next scan again? my 12 week scan is on the 8th september now, seems ages away :(


----------



## lexi374

Hi 

My next scan is on Thursday to see how things are going then dating and nt scan is 19th September.

I'm not too bad with symptoms, feeling tired and bloated and need to eat something every 2-3 hrs, oh and weird dreams and peeing but apart from that not bad! xx

Was all ok greeneyes ? xx


----------



## greeneyes26

Congrats Coco :) so glad things were ok! Bet u feel so much better now :D
Lexi: i know what u mean bout pregnancy seeming to b so slow i just wanna meet my lil one now! lol glad ur doing good :)
Im fine, i only spotted that one day and only lasted like 5 hrs or so then stopped right after i posted on here but i did call my midwife to let her know and she said pelvic rest which means no BDin lol but honestly been avoiding that anyways for the most part. she also called in a prescription of progesterone that ill have to take 2 times a day supposed to have a calming effect on my uterus or at leats thats how she put it. so now im waiting for my insurance to ok it cuz they dont usually pay for that so they need a reason from my dr b4 they will fill it. but otherwise feeling pretty good besides being tired ALL the time, sick feeling when hungry and im always hungry lol, having such weird dreams too lexi and i do mean WEIRD!, peeing all the time im up every few hrs so not sleeping very well but taking lots of naps to make up for it. had a bit of cramping but midwife assures me its just uterus growing. i have another appt on monday so gonna ask if she will let me have another scan at 12 weeks just to be sure things r ok, hoping she will let me have another one!


----------



## lexi374

Hey guys

i'm afraid it's not good news for me, baby hasn't grown much since last scan and no longer has heartbeat :cry: i'm gutted.

A year ago today i was having an erpc and i will be having another 1 tom, that's 3 mc for me now, i hope they will do some tests now and find out what is going on. 

Wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## coco84

Oh no, lexi i'm so sorry :hugs: hope you are ok.

They should do tests for you now. I had all the recurrent MC testing after my last MC so if you need any info let me know, i'm on asprin and heprin injections for this pregnancy and it seems to have done the trick 

:hugs: thinking of you. xxx


----------



## lexi374

Can you give me some info on what tests i should be asking for? I asked after the 2nd 1 and was just told to go away and try again it's bad luck!

Ive heard lots about aspirin and also nk cells, did you have the test for that?

I have Crohn's disease although haven't had a flare up in about 12 years and im wondering if that has a part to play.

I'm gutted but i dont even think its sunk in yet xx


----------



## coco84

:hugs: 

I was tested for 
-blood clotting factors, (APS, lupus)
-antibodies in blood ( i have RH- blood type too)
-karotyping (blood taken form me and hubby to check if one of us was ppassing down a faulty gene)
- thyroid function
-Full blood count
All in all i think i had 11 viles of blood taken and 1 taken form hubby.
I also had:
-vaginal swab to check for infection

After the bloods the next step is to do a hysteroscopy to check womb structure for abnormalities.

I didnt have the NK cells test as i dont think its offered anywhere here but have heard people on the forums talking about it.

All my tests came back normal, but my gyne is treating me for a blood clotting (asprin + heprin combo) as she said that there are still blood clotting disorders that have not been discovered and that sometimes they are missed in bloods as they only show up in the blood when you are pregnant. It seems to be working in my case.

Hope this helps a little. 
xxx


----------



## lexi374

Thanks for the info am gona make a note of everything before i see the gp xx


----------



## greeneyes26

Oh no Lexi im so sorry sweetie :( i was really hoping this time was going to go good for u. also ask ur dr about progesterone when u do get pregnant again taking a supplement can help maintain a pregnancy thats one reason they prescribed it for me. if u need to talk hun im here for u anytime, im so sorry u have to go through this again. {{{BIG HUGS}}}


----------



## greeneyes26

Having some very weird twinges around my pelvic bone, not really sure what it is but its not hurting me so im just going to assume its my uterus stretching. got another appt on monday so ill go over it then with the midwife, and ask for another scan. how s everyone else feeling?


----------



## coco84

hey hun, i have been getting weird twinges and pains too, think its stretching :)

I'm good, sickness returned yesterday but feeling good today, just counting down the days till 12 week scan, feels like its taking forever :( i still feel nervous alot of the time even though i had a scan on monday, its very annoying that i cant just relax! xxxx


----------



## greeneyes26

Ya im thinking its stretching too but like u said its so hard not to worry at times... i have another appt on monday as long as the weather is ok cuz we r getting some of the tropical storm weather from hurricane irene right now so gotta see what happens, im hoping i get in on monday cuz i havent had an appt since my midwife put me on the progesterone supplement so really wanna talk to her and try to convince her i need another scan mostly for my own piece of mind cuz if i have to wait till nov. for my 20 week scan i know im gonna go crazy lol my sickness comes and goes too but from what i read thats common so im not too worried bout that i just wanna see my lil one again so i can see with my own eyes that everything is ok u know?


----------



## greeneyes26

my dr appt was rescheduled for thursday :( ugh 3 more days to wait now!


----------



## coco84

Oh no, let us know how you get on though :) xxx


----------



## greeneyes26

ok seen my midwife today and heard the heartbeat :) AND talked her into another ultrasound which is scheduled for Tuesday so ill update pis then. i feel so much better after hearing the babys heartbeat today cuz i was getting worried especially when it took her a few min to find it but baby was moving so much she had ahard time listening to it for more then a few seconds lol cant wait for tuesday! how r u feeling coco? when is ur next scan?


----------



## coco84

yay! thats great! hope you feel more relaxed now :)

My next scan is 12 week one next thursday :) feel nervous already, eek

Will let you know how i get on.

I hope you get another scan, seems like way too long to wait till next one. xx


----------



## Wyntir

I'm so sorry lexi *hugs*

I had my booking appointment on tuesday evening, we got a surprise scan, had no idea I was getting a scan lol. 

Would like to post a pic to show you guys, but perhaps now isn't the best time in this thread due to the sad circumstances.

Anyhow appointment went really well, came home with bounty packs, lots of leaflets and a big book of pregnancy information.

Next appointment is in 2 weeks with consultant for dating scan, can't wait.


----------



## lexi374

Hi wyntir

Congrats on your scan please post a pic, dont worry x

Glad every1 else is doing great, ive had some bloods taken this week and am now waiting for an appointment for recurrent miscarriage clinic xx


----------



## greeneyes26

coco: glad things r going well, cant wait for ur next scan :) My next scan is on tuesday ill be 11 weeks then :)
wyntir: i seen the scan u posted in share ur scans thread, looking great! GL at ur next appt cant wait to see ur next scan :)
Lexi: how r u doing hun? glad to hear ur taking positive steps to find out whats going on, and im praying for you that u will get ur forever baby soon. Sending {{{HUGS}}} and lots of love! <3


----------



## greeneyes26

ok heres the 3 pics i got today at my 11 week scan :) everything is looking good baby caught up growth wise and is actually measuring a day ahead now, seen the heart beating and heard it too really put my mind at ease. Heart beat was 163 bpm today.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







My pics 123.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 3









My pics 124.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4









My pics 125.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lexi374

Congrats honey really pleased for you xxx


----------



## greeneyes26

Thank you, how r u feelin lexi?


----------



## lexi374

Um... so, so. Was very emotional last week but been back at work since Thursday so just trying to get on with it. We are busy so better than sitting at home i guess. Still waiting for an appointment so feeling frustrated as ive no idea when that will be, or how long it will take for tests and results, and whether they will actually find anything anyway. I just want answers and i want them now! But that isn't going to happen! Also i dont know whether to try again or wait while we have tests etc? It's all just soooo frustrating! xxx


----------



## greeneyes26

i can understand that i felt the same last time and was so frustrated they woudnt do tests but even tho the dr told me to wait 3 months b4 trying we started trying right away and honestly it made us feel better then waiting around cuz they say the first 1-3 months after a mc are ur most fertile times and i was afraid if we waited we might loose out on our chance...it worked for us but i know u want answers b4 trying so its really up to u and how u r feeling just follow ur heart hun and i just know things will work out for u eventually and u will get ur forever baby <3 my heart broke for u when i read what had happened i sat here and cried for a good hour i was so upset so im really praying that u figure out whats going on or that u will be blessed with another little bean soon. U know im here for u anytime u need to talk i know it must be kinda hard and frustrating talking ot me at times cuz u lost ur little one but i really do understand how hard it is and want to be here for u no matter what.


----------



## Wyntir

Like greeneyes has said Lexi, just go with what feels best to you. 

Wonderful scan pics greeneyes! Cute little hand :) 

I still can't get over that i've made it to 11 weeks


----------



## greeneyes26

Thanks wytir :) and trust me i know exactly how u feel i can still remember when i got my first BFP at 3w 4d and how it seemed time was going so slow and now i sit here and think wow im 11w 1d now it just dont seem possible but im thankful so far everything is looking good and i can't wait to meet my lil one :)


----------



## lexi374

Thanks for the support, had my mind taken off things recently as my dad was having an op friday. Anyway i have an appointment at oxford Saturday, i have no idea whats gonna happen then, i cant really see any consultants working on a Saturday. Maybe it will just be paperwork then wait to see a doctor? Will keep you posted, glad all is good with you guys xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey, can i join you guys? Due 29th March :) xx


----------



## greeneyes26

U sure can amy :) How are you doing?


----------



## greeneyes26

lexi374 said:


> Thanks for the support, had my mind taken off things recently as my dad was having an op friday. Anyway i have an appointment at oxford Saturday, i have no idea whats gonna happen then, i cant really see any consultants working on a Saturday. Maybe it will just be paperwork then wait to see a doctor? Will keep you posted, glad all is good with you guys xxx

Praying for u hun <3 Let us know how u make out.


----------



## x-amy-x

im ok ta! feels a bit odd being due at the end of a month knowing that my baby will probs come a lot earlier!

How are you doing? xx


----------



## Wyntir

Hi Amy! Nice to have a new person. 

12 weeks today!!! I can't believe i've reached this! Got consultant appointment on friday and scan, yay! Still a bit baffled as to why I'm seeing a consultant, but guess I will find out then lol


----------



## x-amy-x

perhaps because of your previous loss??

ive seen a consultant ever since my 1st for various reasons... previous csection, multiple 2nd tri loss & thrombophilia... no one likes to see me tho LOL


----------



## greeneyes26

Hey wyntir and amy :) Feeling ok just extremely tired all the time but the feeling sick is letting up a little bit, still kinda hard to believe im 12w+1! i know its still early but i keep feeling like bubbles popping in my lower tummy so makes me wonder if it could be baby moving lol guess im just anxious to actually feel baby and KNOW its baby :)


----------



## Wyntir

After talking to work collegues it appears that everyone here in NI gets midwife and consultant appointments. Not just because of a certain reason. 

Hubby and I went to a Sure Start parentcraft night last night, we had a great laugh. Actually met a couple who live a few doors from us lol. Did some relaxation, found out that they do baby yoga and baby massage which i'm greatly looking forward too. Its held once a month and starting from November they will be holding prenatal yoga classes once a week, I cannot wait!!


Tomorrow morning is my dating scan at 8.30am, also I got a letter yesterday to say I have to go for a repeat blood test for my blood count/antibody screen. Awesome, just what I wanted. Not. So who knows what time we will get home tomorrow lol.

Anyways hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## greeneyes26

Wow wyntir that sounds like fun :) GL on ur dating scan, cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Wyntir

Today went great, got bloods done, everyone had to get them repeated because they were all wrongly labelled. 

Scan was great, baby is extremely active, jumping around crazily lol. It kept flipping, we could see and hands and feet moving about.:happydance:

Got two pictures, not the clearest but we love them. Doesn't help that my phone isn't the best at taking pics of pics. 

When consultant was checking things, he found what he thinks could have been another one, he can't tell for definate but he says its more than likely I've been expecting twins and one just didn't develop. Don't know how i feel about that really. 
But this baby is doing great, measuring ahead at 13 weeks. Developing perfectly. :yipee:

So photos

This is is facing upwards, head on left.


This you can see facial bone, its facing forward


----------



## greeneyes26

Awe lovely pics wyntir!! so glad things r going well :) what was the hb? do u have any gut feelings on whether ur havin a boy or girl? i think im havin a girl donnon y just think it is :)


----------



## Wyntir

No idea we didn't get to hear it. :( To be honest at the time I didn't think to ask cos I was just so happy to watch it move about on screen


----------



## lexi374

Hi ladies

Had my hospital appointment yest so thought id update you....

Saw a doc which i was surprised about on a sat, he took a few details down, then gave me the 'bad luck' speech, i was not impressed.

He then said he will do cd 3 bloods and the rest of the clotting 1s for me, and karyotyping for both of us, should hear back in 8 weeks. Oh and also an ultrsound to look at uterus.

He finished by saying they probably wont find anything and just carry on as normal.... :shrug:

Feel a bit deflated, because if nothing shows up then i think thats it...?

Congrtas on your scan wyntir, glad all you ladies are doing well xx


----------



## greeneyes26

wyntir: ya i hear ya i didnt think to ask till last min lol
Lexi: well at least they r willing to check u out and i hope they can help u somehow but its good that u can keep trying...ur more fertile for 3 months after a mc like me i got preggo after my first cycle and things seem good so far so dont give up hun i know things will work out for u <3


----------



## Wyntir

Oh just realised I forgot to answer your other question greeneyes lol I feel i'm having a girl. At the start I thought for sure it was a boy, but now it feels the opposite.


----------



## greeneyes26

that was how i was too wyntir see i was predictred a boy by cheri she got the month right so i figured shed b right about boy too but i feel its a girl cant explain y but thats my feeling. also did some old wives tales to determine gender just for fun and they all come out girl and so have most of the chinese gender charts too so we will see come november :)


----------



## Wyntir

Its only about 8 weeks away til we find out!!!


----------



## greeneyes26

YAY :) lol its only a little less then 7 weeks for me well at least thats what they said that i would get my gender scan a 20w. i wish it was 17 like some ladies get on here lol just impatient to know lol


----------



## greeneyes26

well had my monthly appt today and all is going well heard babys heart immediately was still strong at 152 bpm :) got my gender scan all scheduled for Nov 1, cant wait!!


----------



## x-amy-x

woop! I've booked a gender scan for the 15th oct :)

we were in hospital yest for bleeding, alls well though and im glad to be home xx


----------



## greeneyes26

Awesome amy :) i wanted to do one sooner but they only wanted to give me 2 scans one AT 8 weeks and one at 20 i was lucky and got an extra one at 11 weeks so they wont budge on giv ing me an earlier one so just gotta hold on for another month lol i thought i was 14w+2 but they told me today they adjusted it to 14w+4 so a couple days more then i thought :) Glad everything is ok now for u! i had a day of spotting too completely freaked me out thats y i was able to get another scan at 11w but everything is fine :) Cant wait to find out what u see at ur gender scan! :D


----------



## x-amy-x

Bleedings 'normal' for me... but with my history they're trying to be really cautious...

and my gender scan's only early coz its a private one. I will be havign lots of scans though

I've got one:

15th oct (private gender(
24th Oct (cervical length)
14th Nov (anomaly scan)

Then i'll have one at 23 weeks, 26, 28, 30, 32 etc!

Hopefully i'll get that far :)

It doesn't feel all that real to me at the minute though. Need a bump, instead of podge and feel movement. Think im getting flutters every now and then but not much more.

Looking forward to christmas when we'll all be nice and round! x


----------



## greeneyes26

Wow! your so lucky i wish they would give me that many scans but i only get an extra one if something goes wrong :( i know what u mean this just started feeling real to me cuz ive got a bump coming out now and like u i think ive felt a few flutters but dying to feel that actual, no mistaking kick lol even tho ive been scared of loosing this one too ive tried to stay positive ive even gone out and bought some baby stuff since im further then ive ever been im staying positive and the dr told me yesterday baby had a nice strong healthy heartbeat so that helped ease my mind alot!


----------



## x-amy-x

:hugs: feeling the same.. im not ready to buy anything yet. most ive got is the pack of free nappies we get!

feels like the end is just a dream at the min! so long to go yet... just hope we all make it xx


----------



## greeneyes26

I understand completely i just have to do something to keep myself feeling positive and that things will be ok and it helps me to get the nursery ready. Never done it b4 but this time i couldnt help myself.


----------



## Wyntir

I can't wait to I have a bump, just so I can tell that baby is ok. Last weekend it looked like I had the beginning of a bump, but now it seems to have vanished lol.

I had the oddest of nights midweek, I was lying awake at some point during the night when I had the strangest of feelings, and the name 'Bella' came into my head. So I've been calling baby it ever since. 

Next appointment is with the midwife sometime this month. Haven't heard yet.


----------



## greeneyes26

Wyntir said:


> I can't wait to I have a bump, just so I can tell that baby is ok. Last weekend it looked like I had the beginning of a bump, but now it seems to have vanished lol.
> 
> I had the oddest of nights midweek, I was lying awake at some point during the night when I had the strangest of feelings, and the name 'Bella' came into my head. So I've been calling baby it ever since.
> 
> Next appointment is with the midwife sometime this month. Haven't heard yet.

i have one pic at 12+4 that was when i first noticed my belly was pushing out lol gotta take another one soon :) my next appt is supposed to be Oct.25th but i gotta call and reschedule cuz i got a paper in the mail saying i gotta show up for jury service selection that day UGH! so not sure what day my appt will be then as long as jury duty dont interefere my gender scan is scheduled for Nov. 1st :)
 



Attached Files:







My pics 124.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wyntir

No not jury service!


----------



## greeneyes26

YUP :( hoping i just dont get picked where im preggo, only reason i say that is it would make it a bit difficult being on a jury when i gotta pee so much lol


----------



## Wyntir

Hehehe I hear ya on the peeing front. I feel like i'm consantly looking for the nearest toilet lol


----------



## simoneandbump

Hey Greeneyes26! 
Im also due March the 27th and would love to be your bump buddie :D How are you getting on with pregnancy? xx


----------



## greeneyes26

simoneandbump said:


> Hey Greeneyes26!
> Im also due March the 27th and would love to be your bump buddie :D How are you getting on with pregnancy? xx

Hello and welcome :) im doing good so far, had a few scares but everything seems to be progressing well. Go for my gender scan Nov. 1st YAY! lol so impatient to find out if im having a little girl or boy ;) (although i think its a girl) Had some nausea during first tri but didnt get sick, no im in second tri and ive thrown up 5 times so far...so much for MS going away in the second tri huh? lol how is everything going for u?


----------



## Wyntir

An organisation called Life After Loss is holding a Babyloss Awareness balloon release tomorrow afternoon, its actually at the exact place hubby and I got married two years ago, so very special for us. I've been thinking about our little angel alot recently, tomorrow is gonna be very difficult, but I feel in a way good for us.


----------



## Wyntir

Wow no one posting here anymore? 

How is everyone?


----------



## greeneyes26

Hey Wyntir :) i never got a notification u had posted in here. Im doing good how r u? my next monthly appt is the 26th then gender scan on the 1st :) im getting so anxious to know if its a boy or a girl! have u found out gender yet? how is everything? im starting to feel the baby move and a few good kicks too :) have u felt anything yet? hope all is well!


----------



## x-amy-x

Ive had my gender scan... got another scan today to check my cervical length. we're getting on a bit now x


----------



## simoneandbump

Wyntir said:


> I'm due 27th march. Looking for a buddy :)
> 
> This is my second pregnancy after a miscarriage at 10 weeks earlier this year. Fingers crossed for a sticky bean this time


Im also due on the 27th March :happydance: Hows pregnancy for you? xxx


----------



## simoneandbump

greeneyes26 said:


> simoneandbump said:
> 
> 
> Hey Greeneyes26!
> Im also due March the 27th and would love to be your bump buddie :D How are you getting on with pregnancy? xx
> 
> Hello and welcome :) im doing good so far, had a few scares but everything seems to be progressing well. Go for my gender scan Nov. 1st YAY! lol so impatient to find out if im having a little girl or boy ;) (although i think its a girl) Had some nausea during first tri but didnt get sick, no im in second tri and ive thrown up 5 times so far...so much for MS going away in the second tri huh? lol how is everything going for u?Click to expand...


Aww i had my gender scan on the 16th Oct found out im having a baby Girl. Ive had nothing but a few headaches throughout my pregnancy so far. Got my 20 week scan on the 10th Nov, so excited to see my baby girl again.


----------



## greeneyes26

x-amy-x said:


> Ive had my gender scan... got another scan today to check my cervical length. we're getting on a bit now x

awesome amy! what are u having?


----------



## x-amy-x

a PINKIE :D (my 5th one! :happydance:)


----------



## greeneyes26

simoneandbump said:


> greeneyes26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simoneandbump said:
> 
> 
> Hey Greeneyes26!
> Im also due March the 27th and would love to be your bump buddie :D How are you getting on with pregnancy? xx
> 
> Hello and welcome :) im doing good so far, had a few scares but everything seems to be progressing well. Go for my gender scan Nov. 1st YAY! lol so impatient to find out if im having a little girl or boy ;) (although i think its a girl) Had some nausea during first tri but didnt get sick, no im in second tri and ive thrown up 5 times so far...so much for MS going away in the second tri huh? lol how is everything going for u?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww i had my gender scan on the 16th Oct found out im having a baby Girl. Ive had nothing but a few headaches throughout my pregnancy so far. Got my 20 week scan on the 10th Nov, so excited to see my baby girl again.Click to expand...

awe :) congrats on your little girl! I think im having a girl but wont know for another week now its killing me waiting lol ur lucky all uve had is headaches ive had horrible MS ever since i hit 2nd tri :(


----------



## greeneyes26

x-amy-x said:


> a PINKIE :D (my 5th one! :happydance:)

awesome amy, congrats!! Im hoping thats what im having too but ill be thrilled either way :)


----------



## Wyntir

Everythings going well for us, got midwife appointment on friday afternoon, I really really hope she lets us hear baby's heartbeat for the first time. Next appointment after that is on 22nd November for a scan, hopefully they will tell us the gender, (I feel its a girl)


Simoneandbump, hows your pregnancy going? I had a lot of nausea in first trimester, but this second trimester is great. Can feel quite a lot of stretching going on, and I have somewhat a little bump. Think I felt baby move on a few occasions. Its kinda hard to tell lol.


----------



## greeneyes26

Wyntir said:


> Everythings going well for us, got midwife appointment on friday afternoon, I really really hope she lets us hear baby's heartbeat for the first time. Next appointment after that is on 22nd November for a scan, hopefully they will tell us the gender, (I feel its a girl)
> 
> 
> Simoneandbump, hows your pregnancy going? I had a lot of nausea in first trimester, but this second trimester is great. Can feel quite a lot of stretching going on, and I have somewhat a little bump. Think I felt baby move on a few occasions. Its kinda hard to tell lol.

How did ur midwife appt go? did u get to hear that hb? my midwife uses the doppler every visit so we get to hear our lo hb each month which keeps me sane lol 3 more days till my gender scan!! hope the little bugger cooperates with us so we get to see whether its a boy or girl :) ive felt the baby move more frequently now first few times wasnt sure but can feel it now but not constant.


----------



## greeneyes26

what names do u ladies have picked out? here is ours: :blue: Connor James :pink: Brianna Lee


----------



## Wyntir

Oh yes! I forgot to update, midwife appointment was fantastic!!!

My urine came back nil for protein/sugar, blood pressure is sitting good at 110/55, and we heart baby's heartbeat, beating strongly at 150! Love that sound, it was up high near my bellybutton lol.

Names we have picked are Everly Rose for a girl and Raylan for a boy.

Still thinking its a girl though, last night it felt like she had hiccups.


----------



## greeneyes26

Wyntir said:


> Oh yes! I forgot to update, midwife appointment was fantastic!!!
> 
> My urine came back nil for protein/sugar, blood pressure is sitting good at 110/55, and we heart baby's heartbeat, beating strongly at 150! Love that sound, it was up high near my bellybutton lol.
> 
> Names we have picked are Everly Rose for a girl and Raylan for a boy.
> 
> Still thinking its a girl though, last night it felt like she had hiccups.

Thats awesome Wyntir!! thats a nice strong heartbeat too :) when i had my appt on the 26th the baby heartbeat was right by my bellybutton too lol i remember back when i first found out i was pregnant it felt like time would never go by fast enough now here i am 2 days from finding out if its a girl or boy and i think back and im like wow i cant believe we have come this far already! i know having u ladies to talk to has helped tremendously! I love ur names! they r so cute :) i still think im havng a girl too but will find out for sure on the 1st :)


----------



## Wyntir

I'm loving your names, especially Brianna Lee, such a pretty name :)


----------



## greeneyes26

Thank you :) we hemmed and hawed about names and this one we both just liked so thats what we chose lol


----------



## greeneyes26

Its a BOY :) Seen our very active little boy on ultrasound today and we are so totally in love with our little Connor James <3


----------



## lexi374

Congratulations honey :happydance: xxx


----------



## Wyntir

Yay a boy!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## greeneyes26

Thanks ladies :D how are u doing Lexi?


----------



## lexi374

Im doing ok thanks, had all the tests just waiting on results. This is our first cycle ttc again, due to ov over the weekend i think, so we will see how goes i guess :shrug: xxx


----------



## greeneyes26

lexi374 said:


> Im doing ok thanks, had all the tests just waiting on results. This is our first cycle ttc again, due to ov over the weekend i think, so we will see how goes i guess :shrug: xxx

im hoping for the best for u hun, cant wait for u to get ur forever baby! let us know how everything goes.


----------



## Wyntir

lexi374 said:


> Im doing ok thanks, had all the tests just waiting on results. This is our first cycle ttc again, due to ov over the weekend i think, so we will see how goes i guess :shrug: xxx


Everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## greeneyes26

Hey everyone hope all is well! Havent heard from anyone in awhile so figured id check in and see how u all r doing :) had another scan today and all is well and he is growing right on schedule even seen him smile <3


----------



## Wyntir

greeneyes26 said:


> Hey everyone hope all is well! Havent heard from anyone in awhile so figured id check in and see how u all r doing :) had another scan today and all is well and he is growing right on schedule even seen him smile <3

Yay for smiles! 

Everything good with us, baby is doing alot and I mean alot of wriggling and kicking, hubby has been able to feel it now for just over a week. 

Got a midwife appointment next week, should be getting the form to hand into work. 

Hows everyone else?


----------



## greeneyes26

Wyntir said:


> greeneyes26 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone hope all is well! Havent heard from anyone in awhile so figured id check in and see how u all r doing :) had another scan today and all is well and he is growing right on schedule even seen him smile <3
> 
> Yay for smiles!
> 
> Everything good with us, baby is doing alot and I mean alot of wriggling and kicking, hubby has been able to feel it now for just over a week.
> 
> Got a midwife appointment next week, should be getting the form to hand into work.
> 
> Hows everyone else?Click to expand...

Thats awesome Wyntir :) ya Connor has been moving all over theplace too lol hubby has been able to feel him for a few weeks now and we actually seen my belly move the other night when he kicked, isnt feeling them move the most amazing feeling ever? i LOVE it!


----------



## Wyntir

I prefer the feeling of the kicking and wriggling now to the flutters at the start. Sounds awful but I didn't really like the fluttering.


----------



## greeneyes26

I agree i love feeling Connor kick :D he weighed 1lb and 8oz at my ultrasoud the other day, it seems so amazing to me how fast he is growing :) He is still breech so hoping he turns around soon!


----------



## EDDMarch27th

Hello my Edd is March and it's a boy! I'm ready to hold my baby!


----------



## EDDMarch27th

You have time for him to turn! Did you get pregnant the 1st week in July or the end of June?


----------



## greeneyes26

EDDMarch27th said:


> Hello my Edd is March and it's a boy! I'm ready to hold my baby!

Welcome :) congrats on having a boy, and i tottaly understand im getting so impatient now lol


----------



## greeneyes26

EDDMarch27th said:


> You have time for him to turn! Did you get pregnant the 1st week in July or the end of June?

ya im hoping he turns soon tho :) first week of july im thinking the 5th or 6th.


----------

